# LGB Xmas Set for a Newbie to G scale



## seanp (Dec 15, 2008)

Greetings to all       I would like to get an LGB set for the kids for under the tree. I am not new to model trains, but new to G.  I am looking at the various xmas sets available on ebay etc.. and was looking for some opinions.  I saw blue christmas sets, Coke christmas sets, and many others. Do any of them play music  or have the ability to do so?  Are any of them more desireable than the others?   I have been told that LGB is having problems, and parts etc are tough to find, so I guess I need new. I would like  to get a really nice set if available, and maybe even one which came with extra cars. It would  be even better if sound was part of it.    Any help/ recommendations would be appreciated.    Sean


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

To me the older German made sets are nicer than the newer ones from China. I have seen Christmas Box Cars that play music on ebay, I have sold the last one that I had. The Christmas Street Car which is very nice plays music, and Santa says "Ho Ho Ho" and "Merry Christmas". This has two motors and the sound is of very good quality, also has factory MTS. These are still available.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB was a great company, however they have gone bankrupt and have since been bought by Marklin. It is said that new LGB products will come out in 2009.....we will have to wait and see. Mainly, find a set that you enjoy. All of the companies are mostly at the same quality level when dealing with holiday displays.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

There are alot of LGB starter sets on Ebay. Most of them are in tip top condition. If you buy one with a Stainz loco, you have made a good choice. These locos seem to have more lives than the Eveready Cat. You will probably have to spend in the $200.00 plus range. Although I have seen many sets sell for far less than that. Just put a few in your watch column, and bid in the last twenty seconds. Bid at the maximum you are willing to spend. I have had good luck with this method.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would venture to say that their is more LGB Christmas rolling stock available than all of the other brands put together.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"Than all the others put together"?? 

OH Mike's been spending too much time with the raindeer. Back that one up????


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

LGB made 6-10 new Christmas car a year for decades, many can still be had. USA 1 a year, Aristo 1 or 2, Heartland has 2 this year, Accucraft-0, Bachman makes 3-4 in starter sets. Who are you thinking of Marty.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The LGB Starter sets are excellent quality and they are visually "charming" and cute although the scale proportions are all messed up. I still run a couple LG starter locos on our layout and people love them. As mentioned, they went bankrupt and to date they don't have a US presence, so parts are getting scarce. It's hard for me to believe they won't be back in the US market at some point.


I think the Aristo starter sets are also good value, though they aren't as bulletproof as LGB. And the Bachmann sets give you a lot of bang for the buck but they're hard for little kids to manage


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Cosmetic replacement parts are scarce, but mechanical repair parts such as motors, shoes, gears, wheel sets for engines are plentiful. You just have to know where to look, and one place is by an advertiser on this site. Train-li.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Play music? 

Na... Turn that silly noise off, put something nice in the DVD player and enjoy your Christmas train.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, cosmetic replacement parts are easy. Just go to Ozark Minis. I find that it is hard to find the mechanical parts at an affordible price. Train-li is a rip-off. For that amount of money, I will just toss the loco and buy a new one......


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Snoq Pass on 12/17/2008 1:16 PM
Dan, cosmetic replacement parts are easy. Just go to Ozark Minis. I find that it is hard to find the mechanical parts at an affordible price. Train-li is a rip-off. For that amount of money, I will just toss the loco and buy a new one......


When you are tossing that loco, toss it my way please.







[/b]


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you think Train-Li or any other dealer is a rip off then try parts on E-bay. Makes dealers look like a super wally world. 

If you shop around you can usually get a decent price. 

PS New parts have the Euro retail and the Euro vs American dollar is about 1/3 of the 'excessive' price!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Dec 19, 2008)

I just picked up an LGB Christmas sound car. I want to use it behind my tender, but there is no hook up on the tender. Is there a connector or some way to connect the car to have sound??


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

If you have an LGB tender, there should be a "Lighting Socket" on the rear. If it's an older tender, the lighting socket will be two small holes that you would plug the two wires from the sound car into. If it's a newer style tender, it will take what LGB calls a "Flat" lighting connector. In this case the receptacle or lighting socket may have a small cover that looks like a "Hatch" . It's very small, about 1/4" wide x 1/8" high. At the top of the cover you should see a "Hinge" detail. If you can get your fingernail behind it, pull it straight out. Otherwise use a pair of needlenose pliers. 
Personally I prefer the older style lighting sockets. They seem to handle more abuse than the newer ones do.


----------



## Lighthouse (Dec 19, 2008)

Thnak you for the direction. I'll look at the tender again a little closer.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The newest non-powered sound and soundless tenders with 4 axles has a poly fuse feeding the socket.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 12/19/2008 3:49 AM
The newest non-powered sound and soundless tenders with 4 axles has a poly fuse feeding the socket. 


Dan, could you elaborate on the polyfuse?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A polyfuse acts like a resettable circuit breaker. When an overload/short occurs, it becomes a very high value resistor. These devices are inexpensive and can be easily soldered to circuit boards. 

So: 

Regular fuses open due to an overload and must be replaced. 

Circuit breakers trip and most need a manual reset(read house power panel). Plus they are big mechanical devices. 

A polyfuse gets highly resistive from heat from an overload and when they cool down they become almost 0 ohms and do not need a reset nor replacement. 
These are small devices, like a .1 Uf capacitor only they are rectangular rather than round. 

However, they are not perfect as it takes time to heat up and protect you. 
They are like fuses and circuit breakers in that they come in different amp values, but it takes double the value to make them highly resistive.


----------

